# What is the best way to plan your trips?



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

I think I'm ready to do some exploring. I live in Los Angels area and typically we never travel more then 1.5 hours out of LA to camp. I'm becoming inspired by everyones adventures and I'm thinking I'd like to explore a trip going more North around spring break 2011..... my question is what do you do to research and plan your trips? Example: say it was Big Sur or Pismo Beach I wanted to plan. I of course have never been to either place and know nothing about those areas, how do you find the right campground? Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

google and the internet, ask other campers while traveling (you tend to notice people you think might like some of the same things you do) and internet forums. then it's still trial and error somewhat, you learn as you go. if you don't like a place after you get there, move or don't go back. that's part of what cool about camping, every trip can/will be different.:thumbup1:

use google image search or search in the blogs, you wouldn't believe what all you can find. for some campgrounds you can use google earth to zoom in and look at individual sites.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, just google it.
you can first use google to find out the places you're most interested in.
then, use google to learn more about the place. find some forums. post any questions you want to know.
that's it. take it easy.


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

Internet is the way to research. Google maps and Google earth are both great. Set Google earth to show parks and zoom in on the area you want to go to. You'd be surprised how many small county parks offer camping. Get the name and then lback to Google.

There are also a couple of sites people can rate a campground. CampRate.com : Campground Directory and Reviews is the first that comes to mind. RV Park and RV Campground Directory with reviews and photos | RVThereYet is a good one, as is Campground Reviews and RV Park Reviews. But the last one lacks any search feature and is a bit cumbersome.

I also use sites like webshots.com and flickr to view pics posted by campers. Sometimes a brochure or web site doesn't give an honest description.

That's how we research our trip. surf, surf, surf.

Hope this helps,

garmp


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont forget about the one on this site to Campground Directory


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks! I forgot I posted this! hahah

Update: We booked a trip for labor day weekend..... Pismo beach! Its a big deal for me because I've never booked a campground I knew nothing about and that was to far away to visit before hand to check out! I've been googling "pismo camping" so much that all I have to do is type the letter "P" in the google seach bar and it knows exactly that I mean Pismo camping! hahahaha I'm really hopeful the location we picked will work for our group!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I joined and use RV Park Reviews :: Home. The have over 36,000 members. That provides a lot of reviews of campgrounds. It also has a forum.
I have a Rand Mc Nally program I use for directions, but it also shows campgrounds and interesting places to go in the area I want to visit.
This site has a nice feature with the pictures from the members on the opening screen. I'll click on the picture and then do a search on the area where they have been.
Word of mouth. I belong to two camping clubs and I am on a bunch of forums. People talk about their camping experiences. Ask a question and you'll find that people are willing to give you information. Just as you have gotten some here.
We started out like you, in that we would go about an hour or so away. We started branching out more and more, up to 2 1/2 hours on a weekend to maybe 4 on a three dayer. 
Have fun, that's what camping is about.

Bob


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

Pismo beach....wow, I've only ever seen pictures of that place on the net and dozens of U-tube clips. How was the weekend at Pismo, is it as wild as it looks.


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah,you can search the knowledge in google


----------

